# kahl und frostig und voll erstorbener Gegenstände



## Löwenfrau

Context:

"Die Gemächer aber sind schwarz verstaubt! Hoch und kahl und frostig und voll erstorbener Gegenstände. Durch die blinden Fenster kommt bisweilen ein kleiner, winziger Schein, den das Dunkel wieder aufsaugt. Hier ist die Vergangenheit gestorben." G. Trakl

I can't render "kahl" as "empty" or "desertic" because this would collapse with "voll erstorbener Gegenstände". I can't use "abandoned" either, because there is another word in the text that I must render as "abandoned" (it is the name of the text, moreover). So, I thought in using either "desolated", or "inhospitable" - is one of these a good correspondent for "kahl"?


----------



## Frank78

You're right "kahl" und "voll" are in opposition to each other in German as well.

The only thing I can think of is that "hoch und kahl" (high and bare) refers to the walls only.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Frank78 said:


> You're right "kahl" und "voll" are in opposition to each other in German as well.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that "hoch und kahl" (high and bare) refers to the walls only.



But see, Duden gives some metaphorical meanings:


geschoren, glatzköpfig, haarlos, kahlköpfig
entlaubt, ohne Blätter, ohne Laub, unbelaubt
abgeholzt, baumlos, versteppt
*kalt, nicht behaglich, nicht wohnlich, nüchtern, trostlos, ungemütlich*
Don't you think this could be an option? It fits to Trakl's description. The title of the text is _Verlassenheit_. He is talking about and old castle in ruins. Besides, I think he is referring to the room, and not to the walls, because it is the room that is full of dead objects...


----------



## Kajjo

hoch und kahl = die Wände

_Chambers covered in black dust!
Tall and bleak, chilly and full of passed-away items.
Dull windows are pierced by occasional tiny rays,
absorbed by the dark. This is where the past died.





_


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> hoch und kahl = die Wände



Ja, keine Ahnenbilder, keine Gobelins (= Wandteppiche) hängen an den Wänden, wie sonst in fürstlichen _Gemächern_ üblich.
Das ist kein Widerspruch zu "voll erstorbener Gegenstände".


----------



## bearded

'Desolate' seems to be a good translation to me.


----------



## Löwenfrau

I see, but I couldn't imagine he was referring to the walls... In the case of "hoch" it makes sense, because what can be high in a room is a wall... But why should be implicit in "kahl" that _the walls _are kahl? Is it that this word is more common for describing walls than the whole room? What doesn't make sense to me is that all the adjectives gramatically refer to "Gemächer":

Die Gemächer aber sind schwarz verstaubt! (Sie sind) Hoch und kahl und frostig und voll erstorbener Gegenstände.

I'm not questioning your reading, I just don't understand how grammar works here...

P.S.: Why the emphasis in _This is where the past died_? Isn't he simply saying "Here, the past is dead"? That doesn't mean it's not dead in other places too...


----------



## Kajjo

_Hier ist die Vergangenheit gestorben._
_Here the past died. _

Cave, not: _Here the past is dead.
_
I feel Trakl emphasising on the point that this is where the _even _the past died. It's not just a "here" in my feeling.

_
_


----------



## DerFrosch

Löwenfrau said:


> What doesn't make sense to me is that all the adjectives gramatically refer to "Gemächer":
> 
> Die Gemächer aber sind schwarz verstaubt! (Sie sind) Hoch und kahl und frostig und voll erstorbener Gegenstände.
> 
> I'm not questioning your reading, I just don't understand how grammar works here...



I'm not following you. All the adjectives are uninflected, so there's no way of telling what they're gramatically referring to.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ein kahler Raum kann meiner Meinung nach einfach nichts anderes bedeuten als ein Raum mit kahlen Wänden.


----------



## Löwenfrau

JClaudeK said:


> Ein kahler Raum kann meiner Meinung nach einfach nichts anderes bedeuten als ein Raum mit kahlen Wänden.



@JClaudeK, with this you just solved my doubt:




Löwenfrau said:


> But why should be implicit in "kahl" that _the walls _are kahl? Is it that this word is more common for describing walls than the whole room?



Thanks.


----------



## Löwenfrau

But in Portuguese I would have to rephrase it. Like this in English:

"But the rooms are covered with black dust! With its high and bare walls, and freezing and full of dead objects!"


----------



## DerFrosch

JClaudeK said:


> Ein kahler Raum kann meiner Meinung nach einfach nichts anderes bedeuten als ein Raum mit kahlen Wänden.



Das verstehe ich nicht. Ein kahler Raum ist für mich ein Raum ohne (oder mit nur wenige) Möbel und andere Gegenstände. Das gilt dann natürlich auch die Wände, aber nicht NUR die Wände.


----------



## Fragezeichen

Eine mögliche Interpretation wäre, dass diese "erstorbenen Gegenstände" nur von vergleichsweise geringer Höhe sind und den Raum nicht einmal ansatzweise bis zur hohen Decke ausfüllen, sodass er dennoch kahl wirkt.


----------



## Löwenfrau

But no one has explained yet why "kahl" *can't *mean the last meaning that I found in Duden (#3):


*kalt, nicht behaglich, nicht wohnlich, nüchtern, trostlos, ungemütlich*


----------



## Fragezeichen

Löwenfrau said:


> But no one has explained yet why "kahl" *can't *mean the last meaning that I found in Duden (#3):
> 
> 
> *kalt, nicht behaglich, nicht wohnlich, nüchtern, trostlos, ungemütlich*


Yes, it does mean all of that ... but in the sense of emptiness.

Take a look at the explanation from Duden:


*keine normalerweise vorhandene oder erwartete Ausstattung, Möblierung o. Ä. aufweisend*


----------



## Löwenfrau

Fragezeichen said:


> Yes, it does mean all of that ... but in the sense of emptiness.
> 
> Take a look at the explanation from Duden:
> 
> 
> *keine normalerweise vorhandene oder erwartete Ausstattung, Möblierung o. Ä. aufweisend*



Yes, I've seen that, but isn't it possible that Trakl used the word thinking in the emptyness in the sense that the room is inhabited (by people) and abandoned, without noticing that it contradicts, from a literal point of view only, the part where he says "full of dead objects"? Because if he meant the rooms were abandoned and empty _of people_, that does not contradict the fact that they are full of objects. Actually, the objects are dead precisely because no one else lives there and uses them, right?


----------



## exgerman

Ersterben does not simply mean _die_. It describes the process of _fading away_. The life has been sucked out of these objects, so they are as _kahl_ as the walls undoubtedly also are.


----------



## Löwenfrau

exgerman said:


> Ersterben does not simply mean _die_. It describes the process of _fading away_. The life has been sucked out of these objects, so they are as _kahl_ as the walls undoubtedly also are.


@exgerman 
Yes, I'm aware of that, but any Portuguese word I use to render it literally will sound weaker than "dead". I assume that in German the word is stronger or _at least_ as strong as "tot", doesn't it? What is more important here?


----------



## exgerman

Löwenfrau said:


> @exgerman
> Yes, I'm aware of that, but any Portuguese word I use to render it literally will sound weaker than "dead". I assume that in German the word is stronger or _at least_ as strong as "tot", doesn't it? What is more important here?


Even in Portuguese it must be possible to talk about zombie objects that have survived physically, even though the function they were intended for is obsolete.


----------



## Löwenfrau

exgerman said:


> Even in Portuguese it must be possible to talk about zombie objects that have survived physically, even though the function they were intended for is obsolete.



It is possible, but do you agree that "zombie objects" is not an option in translating Trakl? I'm not sure I will find a good *poetic* solution other than "dead" (which sounds fine, natural, and poetic). I will try.


----------



## bearded

Fragezeichen said:


> Yes, it does mean all of that ... but in the sense of emptiness.
> Take a look at the explanation from Duden:
> *keine normalerweise vorhandene oder erwartete Ausstattung, Möblierung o. Ä. aufweisend*


Does 'desolate' not cover all those meanings?


----------



## JClaudeK

Fragezeichen said:


> keine normalerweise vorhandene oder erwartete Ausstattung, Möblierung o. Ä. aufweisend


Aber die Beispiele dazu sind (bezeichnenderweise)


> _Beispiele
> eine kahle Häuserfront
> kahle Wände_
> http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/kahl



Die _erwartete Ausstattung_ einer Wand sind Bilder/ Gemälde - eventuell Regale -  oder ?

Ich hätte in #10 schreiben sollen:
_*In diesem Kontext* kann ein kahler Raum meiner Meinung nach einfach nichts anderes bedeuten als ein Raum mit kahlen Wänden._


----------



## Fragezeichen

JClaudeK said:


> Aber die Beispiele dazu sind (bezeichnenderweise)
> 
> 
> Die _erwartete Ausstattung_ einer Wand sind Bilder/ Gemälde - eventuell Regale -  oder ?
> 
> Ich hätte in #10 schreiben sollen:
> _*In diesem Kontext* kann ein kahler Raum meiner Meinung nach einfach nichts anderes bedeuten als ein Raum mit kahlen Wänden._


Aber "kahl" muss sich nicht zwangsläufig *nur *auf die Wände beziehen...

Ein anderer Ansatz wäre:
Obwohl sich darin Gegenstände befinden, wirkt der Raum dennoch "kahl", weil diese bereits "erstorben" sind und nunmehr nichts weiter als beinahe schon unwirkliche, leblose Abbilder ihrer früheren Erscheinung verkörpern.


----------



## JClaudeK

Löwenfrau said:


> But no one has explained yet why "kahl" *can't *mean the last meaning that I found in Duden (#3):
> 
> *kalt, nicht behaglich, nicht wohnlich, nüchtern, trostlos, ungemütlich*



Diese Bedeutung *kann* nicht ausgeschlossen werden, das ist Interpretationssache.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Fragezeichen said:


> Aber "kahl" muss sich nicht zwangsläufig *nur *auf die Wände beziehen...
> 
> Ein anderer Ansatz wäre:
> Obwohl sich darin Gegenstände befinden, wirkt der Raum dennoch "kahl", weil diese bereits "erstorben" sind und nunmehr nichts weiter als beinahe schon unwirkliche, leblose Abbilder ihrer früheren Erscheinung verkörpern.



@Fragezeichen, that's exactly my point:


Löwenfrau said:


> I thought in using either "desolated", or "inhospitable" - is one of these a good correspondent for "kahl"?





Löwenfrau said:


> *kalt, nicht behaglich, nicht wohnlich, nüchtern, trostlos, ungemütlich*
> Don't you think this could be an option? It fits to Trakl's description. The title of the text is _Verlassenheit_. He is talking about and old castle in ruins...





Löwenfrau said:


> isn't it possible that Trakl used the word thinking in the emptyness in the sense that the room is inhabited (by people) and abandoned, without noticing that it contradicts, from a literal point of view only, the part where he says "full of dead objects"? Because if he meant the rooms were abandoned and empty _of people_, that does not contradict the fact that they are full of objects. Actually, the objects are dead precisely because no one else lives there and uses them, right?




I don't get why other members don't think of this as a good and probable option. And, as a non-German native, I'm all the more curious to understand that.


----------



## JClaudeK

Löwenfrau said:


> I don't get why other members don't think of this as a good and probable option.


Vielleicht, weil die Idee von "kalt, trostlos, desolat" schon durch "*frostig*" ausgedrückt  wird.


----------



## Löwenfrau

JClaudeK said:


> Vielleicht, weil die Idee von "kalt, trostlos, desolat" schon durch "*frostig*" ausgedrückt  wird.



Is this really an argument? I wonder. Trakl is very repetitive. See this (in the same text):

"In den düsteren, dunklen Höfen fliegen Tauben umher und suchen sich in den Ritzen des Gemäuers ein Versteck..."

An important detail is that in Portuguese my reading (abandoned/desolated) would sound a lot better than saying that the walls are bare, because in this case I would have to rephrase the whole thing and sound unnatural. The point is: if it is a fifty fifty probablility that Trakl was referring to the room in the way I said or to the walls, like you are saying, then I could make a choice based on what sounds better, couldn't I?


----------



## Löwenfrau

DerFrosch said:


> I'm not following you. All the adjectives are uninflected, so there's no way of telling what they're gramatically referring to.



Now I know how to explain my feeling: although they are not inflected, they continue the former phrase, in which the subject is _die Gemächer_; that is to say, they continue to describe this subject, and if they are not inflected, is because they don't come before, but after the subject. This is how I read:

"Die Gemächer aber sind schwarz verstaubt! (Sie sind) Hoch und kahl und frostig und voll erstorbener Gegenstände."
"Die Gemächer aber sind .... verstaubt, hoch und kahl und frostig und voll erstorbener Gegenstände."

The adjectives are separeted by an exclamation point by stylistic reasons, to sound better, or because he wanted to emphasize "schwarz verstautb", and then, after this sudden impression, he goes on describing the rooms with other adjectives that are all related to the state of being abandoned and covered with dust...


----------

